# Vacuum Cleaner ?



## johnb (19 Apr 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recomend a decent Vacuum Cleaner, tank is Dimensions: 201cm W x 51cm x D 70,5 cm H so i need something thats flexibel, just to help clean out the various debri that collects (eEpecially after cutting the grass)

Regards

John B


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

Surely any industrial spec hoover capable of sucking up water would fit the bill something by Vax or Henry maybe?


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

My LFS hires out a pond vac, maybe you could rent one instead of buying?


----------



## johnb (19 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the response's I was not thinking of anything on such a large scale, i dont want to remove the contents of the tank, but rather some gentle hovering to clear up bits and bobs

John B


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

It works great.  When we were at TGM recently they did this with a large industrial vac.  It created a sort of inverted whirl pool and sucked offany debris from the surface.  Worked very well indeed, and didn't take too much water either.


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

I missed it but I've seen it used before in reef tanks to harvest surface scum before restarting skimmers when doing maintenance.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Apr 2008)

What about this?

http://www.twenga.co.uk/offer/083614246.html

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Apr 2008)

You can get a similar one from ebay. Slightly different build but cheaper. Are you looking to hoover the surface of water or the surface of substrate? If's it's the water surface then I suggest just use a net.


----------

